# Blanke Fische im März voll mit Rogen?



## FieteJansen (27. April 2010)

Moin!
Eine Frage an die Biologen unter Euch.
Im März hat ein bekannter von mir 2 blanke Fische (blank wie im Lehrbuch, inklusive loser Schuppen) gefangen, welche überraschenderweise voll mit Milch, bzw. Rogen waren. Wie kann das sein? Meinem Verständnis nach müssten diese doch über Winter agbelaicht haben!? Als Überspringer oder Absteiger sind die ja wohl nicht einzustufen. Aber Aufsteiger im März?
Habe noch von ähnlichen Fällen gehört und niemand konnte sich das wirklich erklären. Habe ich ein Wissensdefizit oder mache ich einen Denkfehler?
Konnten uns das letztlich nur laienhaft dadurch erklären, dass die Fische evtl. durch die zugefrorenen Flüsse nicht die Möglichkeit hatten aufzusteigen.... was meint Ihr?

Gruß,
Fiete


----------



## bamse34 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Blanke Fische im März voll mit Rogen?*

Moin Moin!
Habe ende Februar ?auch einen solchen Fisch gefangen und realeased. Dem fielen die Eier beim Abhaken aus dem Bauch!
Bei uns in der Kifö liegt es daran das die neue Fischtreppe an der Schwentine nicht richtig funktioniert und die Fische nicht hochkommen. Irgendwann müssen sie dann ihre Fracht ja loswerden.
Diese Fische befinden sich dann zwischen Aufsteiger, Absteiger und Überspringer.
Könnte eine mögliche Erklärung sein.
Diese Theorie ist zumindest hier eine häufig genannte und konnte im Mündungsbereich der Schwentine öfter beobachtet werden.
Mit einer Studie kann ich sie allerdings nicht belegen.
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## FieteJansen (27. April 2010)

*AW: Blanke Fische im März voll mit Rogen?*

Ok, dann lagen wir wohl garnicht soo falsch. Wundert mich trotzdem, dass die Fische blank werden, bevor sie ihr Zeug verlieren/abgeben. Dachte eigentlich das es einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen ihrem inneren und äußeren gäbe?!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. April 2010)

*AW: Blanke Fische im März voll mit Rogen?*

Auch das ist leider nicht nur einfach zu beantworten:

1. Einige Aufsteiger verfärben sich beim Aufstieg nicht oder später. Solche Fische gehen im Fluss manchmal an den Haken.

2. Ein gut Informierter Fliegenfischer wies mich einmal darauf hin, dass nicht alle Fische im Winter den Aufstieg suchen. in Lappland z.B. ist das auch gar nicht möglich, dann ist da Eis. Je weiter nördlich, desto mehr Aufsteig im Sommer. Der Übergang ist fliessend und die Schonzeit deckt nur den Hauptaufsteig ab.

3. Ein Absteiger, den ich fing, hat beim Abhaken Eier gelegt. Der Fisch war aber definitiv schon im Fluss. Ggf. ist beim Laichgeschäft nicht alles "rausgekommen", und einige Nachzügler verliert er dann anderswo?

Gruß,

RM


----------



## MefoProf (28. April 2010)

*AW: Blanke Fische im März voll mit Rogen?*

Moin,

hier in Dänemark sind auch einige solcher Fische aufgefallen. Könnte also durchaus am Eis gelegen haben. 

Eine weiterer Möglichkeit wäre, dass es sich um einen Zuchtfisch handelt, der nicht in der Lage ist aufzusteigen, da er nicht im Fluß geboren wurde. Wenn man Zuchtforellen im Meer aussetzt, sind diese meist nicht in der Lage, den Weg in die Flüsse zu finden.

|wavey:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (28. April 2010)

*AW: Blanke Fische im März voll mit Rogen?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Wenn man Zuchtforellen im Meer aussetzt, sind diese meist nicht in der Lage, den Weg in die Flüsse zu finden.
> 
> |wavey:



Wer macht denn so einen Blödsinn?

Ich dachte immer, die werden wenigstens alle in Bächen ausgesetzt #c


----------



## MefoProf (28. April 2010)

*AW: Blanke Fische im März voll mit Rogen?*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Wer macht denn so einen Blödsinn?
> 
> Ich dachte immer, die werden wenigstens alle in Bächen ausgesetzt #c



Jo inzwischen macht man das -zumindest von offizieller Seite - nicht mehr, aus eben dem Grund. Was man heute aber noch immer macht, sind Aussetzungen (von fast fangfertigen Fischen) in den Mündungsbereichen. Es handelt sich dabei um den Überschuß aus den Zuchtprogrammen und diese Fischen sollen dann sozusagen als put & take Forellen für die Angler fungieren.


----------



## hummerpaule (28. April 2010)

*AW: Blanke Fische im März voll mit Rogen?*

Habe ich aber auch schon gesehen das ca. 30 cm große Mefo direkt in die Ostsee gesetzt worden sind in DK...ist aber schon fast 10 Jahre her.....aber woher sollen diese Fische jetzt wissen wo Ihr "Heimatfluß" ist...sie konntne sich dann ja weder den Weg noch den Geruch / Geschmack des Wasser einprägen....wäre vielleicht ne Erklärung und die Kifo ist ja nicht so weit weg von DK......


----------

